# What shampoo



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

What should i use? I am using poorboys super suds i think it is? Seems to be good for the money or is there better for around Â£10- 15? The car is black if it helps. Thanks


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Lot of ppl on here use Jonsons Baby Bath (blue bottle I think).

Sounds daft but apparently it does a good job and doesnt strip the wax.

I'm using megs gold class at the mo.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Yep what he said Johnsons Babybath use about 3/4 caps full to a bucket


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Ok i might give it a go. What colour bottle? Blue?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Ok i might give it a go. What colour bottle? Blue?


Yep , the blue one


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Been out and done mine this afternoon


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Cleaned mine this afternoon but now theres already some dirt on it, must be dust from somewhere/something. Bloody annoying though.


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just done mine and straight back in the garage till tomorrow. I don't like leaving it out as we are 25 feet from a main railway track.

It is the blue bottle! Good stuff! I have another bottle in the bathroom to 

Scotty.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

I personally use 2 capfulls of JBB with 1 capful of Halfrauds advanced Car Wash.

I don't find JBB on its own shifts traffic grime off the Mini's Pepper white body, and after a while the paintwork really needs scrubbing as the grime builds up.

Mix it with a capful of Halfrauds Advanced, though, and it comes up a treat.


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I got some dodo "born to be mild" last week, I was using JBB before which was good but the Dodo better IMO

I wonâ€™t throw away the JBB though :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Stub said:


> I got some dodo "born to be mild" last week, I was using JBB before which was good but the Dodo better IMO
> 
> I wonâ€™t throw away the JBB though :wink:


Tell me about the Dodo Stu :?

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> I personally use 2 capfulls of JBB with 1 capful of Halfrauds advanced Car Wash.
> 
> I don't find JBB on its own shifts traffic grime off the Mini's Pepper white body, and after a while the paintwork really needs scrubbing as the grime builds up.
> 
> Mix it with a capful of Halfrauds Advanced, though, and it comes up a treat.


I'll have to remember that.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 29, 2006)

as it happens just bathed my wee one in JBB tonight lol

tommys first bath :wink:



















so proud


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

I use Megs Hyper wash.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Plenty of shampoo's to choose from all of variable quality and cost!

I still favour JBB for any car treated with a decent wax...it's as good as the "boutique" shampoo's from Swissvax/Zymol for a fraction of the cost.
If you find the road grime is still present, either up the strength or do as Kev suggested.

Other products that I've found to be wax-friendly if used at the suggested dilution rate :wink: ...Halfords Advanced, Megs Hyper Wash, Autoglym shampoo/conditioner and the Zymol Car Wash (which isn't real Zymol) from Halfords.

The shampoo's that I really don't like are those that claim to add wax, in my experience they only add smears and dullness.

Dave


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

thanks lads i will try the JBB very soon


----------

